# Engine code



## POOF (Jan 16, 2007)

Can someone help tell which engine I have? I have an 69 but I do not see an YE code.


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

you need to look on right rear of the block just below the head for the casting number
this tells what year and body stye your motor is
look on right front just below head for 2 digit code for engine size


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I believe a YE code is for a 350 CID automatic 2 bbl used in a Firebird,


----------

